# Self designed Arrowwarps, what do you think?



## cgehring (Jan 20, 2004)

Looks Good


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Looks really good imo, wouldn´t mind having some like those myself.

Magnus Edström


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Green's my favorite color, but that's nice.  

How'd you make it?


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

They look awesome, nice work!


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

keep up the good work, they look great


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I've bought some regular large stickers which are for sale in 'creative/hobby' shops, and give it a try. 

The sparkeling stickers are availeble in purple (mine pic), green, gold, mayby more colors as well. Plain colors are availeble as well....

The good thing is they only cost 2 euro ($3!!!) a piece (0,5m*3m) which would give you approx. enough to wrap 600 arrows....... (The only thing you hav to do is cut them yourself)

Let's you think about the prices which regular wrap suplier ask for normal 1 color wraps.... (The specials are in mine opinion not overpriced)


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Xander, what are the large stickers that you are referring to? What are arrow wraps normally made of? What are the advantages of using arrow wraps? I have never used any arrow wraps so I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

the coolness factor :O


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I was hoping that they would make fletching removal easier so that you did not have to worry about gouging the carbon shafts. There has to be something other than coolness.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Jim,
Arrow wraps do indeed help with Fletching removal! Just peel the whole wrap off and instantly the vanes are gone with it! 

Dick


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

definate winner if you ask me and i would like to see some with a white background in itor bigger lightning strikes will look great
rob k


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the great comments guys,

I was looking for new wraps, for mine outdoor set-up this year. When I was looking in a 'creative arts' / hobby shop I found, the purple stickers which are used above. 

The advantage of wraps on your arrows, are in mine opinion that your shaft stays clean (no glue after rewrapping your shaft), the good visability (with using the right color of course) and of course you can stand out from the crowd.

Here in europe, there are very few archers who wraps on there arrows. I'm planning on using some flour color on mine ACE this year, for the FITA Field season. We shoot on full black targets, with just a yellow middle. With black shoafts and sometimes low visability due trees or dark clouds / rain, i'm trying to find some good wraps so I can easier spot mine arrow, to determine his position in the target....

The warps above where a try out, beacause I know the same type of sticker is also availeble in fluor colors... Mayby I should start selling them after all the good comments  

An other idea I had for self designing, if photo-paper for your printer. The must be availebly in stick-on as well. Design your own arrowwarp (including name, arrownumber???) cut them into the proper shape and done..... Mayby something for the next indoor season....


----------



## Goby (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Xander, 

Since one of the advantages of arrowwraps seems to be that they come of quite easy if you try to remove the vanes, I would like to know how well do your wraps come off?? And if they come off easy, then how well do they stay on while shooting?? 

Hope to see you soon at Wuustwezel. 

KGB.


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Coen,

Well they stay perfectly on the shaft during use. It's the type of stiker which peels off easily, so no worries about that..

Grtz Xander

Just 2 months for the first 5nations shoot, you are not coming to ossendrecht or ysselstein Coen?


----------



## Goby (Jul 9, 2003)

2 weeks ago, I experienced the advantage of arrow wraps. During a fieldtournament somenone in my group had a failure on his release while aiming at a 45 degree uphill target. The arrow went over the target and disappeared out of sight. We didn't even bother looking for the arrow at that moment (rough terrain and lots of trees). After this target we walked of to the right for the next targets. Of course we were very surprised when the unlucky archer said he saw his arrow while waiting 2 targets afterwards. When we looked in the direction he was pointing we saw his arrow about 40 yards away. The arrow had fluo-orange feathers and nock but it was mainly the fluo-orange arrow-wrap that drew our attention. 
He was lucky to have found his arrow back but also that he didn't hurt anyone. The course was laid out in a safe way (no targets in the line of shooting of other targets) but apparantly the strong wind that day made the arrow drift. It landed approximately at a 90degree angle from the shooting direction at a distance of 200-250 yards so we never expected to see it there.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I got some 2"wide white reflective tape and cut it into 3 1/2" x 1 1/16" strips. These work great with 2" blazer vanes and 5575 goldtips. I removed one after about 2 weeks of use and it left a little adhesive on the shaft which could be rubbed off with my fingers. The wraps add about 5 grains of weight but I like being able to get the fletching off better and I used reflective wrap so that maybe they will show up better if I have to look for them at night with a flashlight.


----------



## Bowhunter 4Life (Dec 19, 2003)

Xander said:


> Thanks for the great comments guys,
> 
> 
> An other idea I had for self designing, if photo-paper for your printer. The must be availebly in stick-on as well. Design your own arrowwarp (including name, arrownumber???) cut them into the proper shape and done..... Mayby something for the next indoor season....


They do make paper for printers that have a stick-on backing. But they fade when wet. If you could spray it with something to stop that it would prob. work. :thumbs_up


----------

